# Observation on Texas FF



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Similar to PFF in many ways, the Texas FF has some additional features that are really neat for fresh water. Fresh water is my gig. TFF has set up a thread for various types of fresh water fishing, i.e. catfish, bass, crappie, bream, etc. Makes it really easy to track and stay on topic when posting. I joined TFF in Sept to research fishing where I would be visiting for a month. It was a very good move. Since then I have become friends with several of the posters and two have invited me to fish with them. We meet for the first time at the boat ramp. This is no different than meeting new friends on PFF. It's good to communicate, meet, and talk about our common past time, fishing. PFF is an excellent forum to do just that. Hate to leave the Guadalupe River at the end of the month. Bream fishing here has been amazingly good for a river so heavily used. I haven't caught any giants, but they are here. But, it will be good to get back home and on the Choctawhatchee 

J. B.


----------

